# 68 gto poly front bumper NIGHTMARE



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

hey all. 

Been trying to get my poly front bumper to sit proper on my 68 goat. It's so far been an absolute nightmare getting it to sit flush with the fenders both on the top and on the sides. 

I've spent countless hours loosening and re tightening the 2 bumper brackets with no luck. Once I attempt tightening... the jumper drops and alignment goes to shit.

Has anyone any experience with this that might be able to shead some light on making my life easier


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The only thing I have read is that it has to be done with the car on the ground and not on stands.
Also you have posted in the 2004-2006 GTO section, I have moved it to the proper section of the forum so you will get more attention to your question.
If you search the forum you will find a lot of info on this problem.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Process I use.
Start with bare bumper without headlight buckets, grills, headlight doors (if equipped).
With frame horn brackets off of the car, test fit bumper to car and make sure it aligns to the fenders the way you want. You need at least one helper for this step.....preferably two. The two helpers hold the bumper in place while you inspect the fit. If you are unable to get it to fit well at this step then you need to correct the issue whatever it may be. (Fenders not aligned properly, out of square, one too far forward or too far back, bumper bent or mis-shaped, etc)
If test fit passes, then attach frame horn brackets to bumper with bolts slightly loose. Have those same two helpers offer the bumper up to the car and hold it in place while you install the frame horn bolts snug. Protect the painted finishes on the fender and bumper.
Separate the bumper from the frame brackets and load the bumper (install headlight parts and grills).
Reinstall bumper to frame brackets and final adjust to fit. Torque fasteners as required.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Thx guys.. I'll attempt to get some help and get at it


----------



## Vance Morgan (Jun 24, 2018)

Just joined the forum. I'll be installing mine in the next week or two. Thanks for posting.

Go for it Frankie. Endura Noses are not known for easy mounting. I like this procedure.

Shake n Bake, could you look at my post about hanging the rear bumper ? Thanks.


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

So far it's been a nightmare.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go back and double, triple, and quadruple check whether or not you have to core support installed correctly with the right bushings/rubber spacers in the right places. If it's not right then it will be sitting a little higher/lower than it needs to be and you will find it impossible to line the bumper up. Those slotted holes on the bumper brackets lead you to the false conclusion that they are adjustable. If you really look at those slotted holes and how they work, you'll see that it's not possible to move those 'ram horn' brackets forward or backwards without simultaneously also moving it higher or lower. If the height of the core support, and therefore the height of the front fenders, aren't right then it can cause you the kind of frustration you're becoming quite familiar with.

Bear


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll definelty double check. Anyone know where I can find a reputable source or reputable schematic of how these core support bushings are supposed to go


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The assembly manual has some decent illustrations.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie68 (Nov 1, 2017)

Super. Thank you very much


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I fought with mine for years, getting it somewhat close. When I sent it to the paint guy, he did a remarkable job with it, and he never worked on an endura bumper before. That's why he makes the big bucks, I guess.


----------

